

Yay we are doomed - Agile lessons from the Trenches(ebook signup) - rpwilcox
http://yaywearedoomed.com/

======
saturnflyer
I had the benefit of working with rpwilcox in one of the trenches where I know
I learned a lot. Very interested to read about his other experiences and learn
more.

------
jaredbarden
Worked with Ryan in my first real job out of college. Looking forward to
reading!

